

Experiment: There may be confidential content in your search results. […] - chmars

'Experiment: There may be confidential content in your search results. Please do not share outside Google.'<p>Did anyone else get this message when doing a YouTube search?
======
sirtel
Never. May I know what your words you searched are?

